# CTS Surf Blank



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey guys. Here is a link to my photobucket site. I just built a CTS SE1201-2C 12' 2 piece for a customer and I have to say, these blanks are sweet. It is light as a feather and a dream to build on!!!


http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii184/kevinknox/


----------



## KEVIN (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice Kevin


----------

